# It's good to be back!



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

The leaves are changing, the days are shorter, and the sweaters are out.... which means ski season is right around the corner! 

Im pumped. Im pumped to be back on the scene, Im pumped to be back on the slopes, and Im pumped to be back to being #1 in your hearts and on the apres circuit. 

xoxo

Ryan


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 11, 2014)

T-3,2,1

Until an advert for a blog, website, or kickstarter appears......


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

Hahahahaha... one, F kickstarter. If I cant afford it on my own... not worth it. Took a while to figure that one out. 

Two... I do like it when you guys read my blog posts, I wont hide that! 

Three... I dont care if I ever sell another tshirt ever again.

So I still <3 you... in 3, 2, 1... xoxo


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 11, 2014)

welcome back...who are you and where were you because I didn't know we missed you ?


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> welcome back...who are you and where were you because I didn't know we missed you ?



Hey WWF-VT! 

Im Ryan.. IM a Capricorn, enjoy untracked glad runs, and have an appetite for post-mountain cold ones. 

Really, "It's good to be back" was more of a metaphor for the return of winter and ski season... but Ive been in Killington! 

Either way, if I end up at Sugarbush at some point Ill make sure I track you down to put a couple down the hill. 

Cheers!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 11, 2014)

Creepy stalker guy is back!


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Creepy stalker guy is back!



hey Puck it! It's called a long distance relationship... and it's been at least 3 years since Ive last stalked you anyhow!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> hey Puck it! It's called a long distance relationship... and it's been at least 3 years since Ive last stalked you anyhow!




Has as it been that long?  It seems like yesterday.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

Dont worry... IM going to pick up right where I left off


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Has as it been that long?  It seems like yesterday.



Story please


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> Really, "It's good to be back" was more of a metaphor for the return of winter and ski season...


Somebody didn't do too well in English class.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel like this is some sort of inside joke I haven't been let in on


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

It was a cold February night... I forgot to pay the electric and cable bills that month so all we had was the bear skin rug on the floor, the wood burning fireplace in front of us, and 13 bottles of Boone's Farm. 

After finishing off 6 bottles of the nectar of the Gods.

We accidentally lit the house on fire, had to sleep in the car, and made first chair the next morning by default.

The end.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> It was a cold February night... I forgot to pay the electric and cable bills that month so all we had was the bear skin rug on the floor, the wood burning fireplace in front of us, and 13 bottles of Boone's Farm.
> 
> After finishing off 6 bottles of the nectar of the Gods.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a scene from Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sounds like a scene from Brokeback Mountain



Hey, might have been... might have been... Im not too familiar with that flick.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2014)

This has to be an alter-ego of a regular poster on here. Take your bets, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2014)

GSS?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 11, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> GSS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That was Doug. I think.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This has to be an alter-ego of a regular poster on here. Take your bets, ladies and gentlemen



Billski


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2014)

Old snowboarder  from Maine


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Old snowboarder  from Maine



Didn't he already have an alter ego?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2014)

The mods can tell when someone is doing it.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The mods can tell when someone is doing it.



OK then, I change my guess from Billski to Trailboss.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> OK then, I change my guess from Billski to Trailboss.



Why do you think it's me?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 12, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you think it's me?



I don't.  I know It's just that kid Ryan with the dumb website.  But it's funny to say.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2014)

I think its Nick and one of his side businesses.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 12, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you think it's me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I didn't hear you deny it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I didn't hear you deny it.



It's not me


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I don't.  I know It's just that kid Ryan with the dumb website.  But it's funny to say.



Which dumb web site?


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Which dumb web site?



The less traffic it gets, the better for the gene pool. But if you need to know...his screename is the clue.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Which dumb web site?


Anyone he posts on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> old snowboarder  from maine




this


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think its Nick and one of his side businesses.



Everyday i'm hustling.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

Hahaha Cannonball, such the hater. 

I like to think my sterling personality and much anticipated provided content made you love me! 

Come ski with us for a day... you wont regret it <3 

I like the idea of being someones alter-ego though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

One thing is for certain.  You keep your Bro knob cranked to 11.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 13, 2014)

Do people actually buy your shit? That stuff is terrible


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Do people actually buy your shit? That stuff is terrible



Actually they do! So terrible or not, it works. 

And deadheadskier... impossible, I dont wear hats so it cant be above a 9.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sure you make up for it with the tilt of your shades.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

And head to toe yellow outfit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 13, 2014)

Well… really we never left. Never stopped the party, never stopped ripping, and certainly never stopped living the dream that is Ski Till I Die.

Every time I’ve stepped onto the mountain this season I am not exaggerating when I tell you that at least half a dozen people would ask me about my gear, wondering where I got it and where they could get it. As flattering as it was; It got to the point where I couldn’t ignore it anymore. Which in turn is why I am taking the brand out of strictly wholesaling and bringing it back to where it belongs. With you.

...I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

Sooo... you want me to send you a tee orrr???


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 13, 2014)

"One of the first blogs I wrote back in 2010 was 10 Reasons Why Skiing Is Better Than Snowboarding… honestly didn’t think much of it and for whatever reason that has been one of the most read and commented on posts I’ve written."

10 people (11 if you include yourself). Someone thinks they are self important eh?


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> "One of the first blogs I wrote back in 2010 was 10 Reasons Why Skiing Is Better Than Snowboarding… honestly didn’t think much of it and for whatever reason that has been one of the most read and commented on posts I’ve written."
> 
> 10 people (11 if you include yourself). Someone thinks they are self important eh?



And then the line righttt after that paragraph goes "Which isn't saying much."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> "One of the first blogs I wrote back in 2010 was 10 Reasons Why Skiing Is Better Than Snowboarding… honestly didn’t think much of it and for whatever reason that has been one of the most read and commented on posts I’ve written."
> *
> 10 people (11 if you include yourself). Someone thinks they are self important eh?*




Hah!  That's pretty funny.  Burned.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> *And then the line righttt after that paragraph goes "Which isn't saying much."*




Oh wait, nevermind.  Didn't realize MadMadWorld pulled a Jon Stewart and omitted the following line to alter the previous lines meaning.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh wait, nevermind.  Didn't realize MadMadWorld pulled a Jon Stewart and omitted the following line to alter the previous lines meaning.



Lol it was more of an accident. My previous quote was accurate though.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 13, 2014)

"We're an inclusive group. One that always looks to school people about what it means to get it."
- STD

You're inclusive but need to "school people"??


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 13, 2014)

Teach just didn't have the same appeal as a verb in that context.


----------

